# My Old Suburban



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l23/tdvffjohn/

When my friend had bought the truck from me , he told me this was his intention. He finally did it. He also added 17 in Alcoa Hot Shot rims

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess if you had kept the TT you would want it back!!!

That is a pretty cool machine!!!

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Coooool!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

pretty cool. What does that up the towing rating to??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The dually kit was 1400 and the rims were close to 1500. He was looking for a nice Suburban to do it too and always loved my truck so when I decided to sell, he bought it. He is a body man so he painted the fenders himself.

I LOVE the way it looks but I love the truck I have now better


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see those pretty regularly around here. I seen a blazer the other day that had been made into a dually. Its something chevy should have done.... Would make a great tow rig for a family.

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

looks pretty cool John









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

He did a nice job. Looks very clean









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, sure, it's cool, but does he have an Outback?









Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Coooool!


Yes Jim your wife is watching!

I'll be hiding the checkbooks, credit cards and changing all access to bank accounts in our home immediately!!!!!

Thanks John for giving him yet another thing to dream about and spend money on!!

Steph


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Starting to see this like that all the time.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet!

I'm still towing with the same dark blue Burb as you sold, mine is a 99. So it's cool seeing the mod.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice John









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done to your friend, John!
That's what I call a mod!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

SWEET!!







It looks great and is definetely a head turner when its rollin'


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like with enough engine it could pull a wheelie.....

does it increase the tow capacity?

More importantly, does he own an Outback?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That really is a nice looking job. Too bad he didn't do for you before you sold it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

One of the guys I worked with did this conversion to his old Burb, to pull his daughters horse trailer. Hardly changed his gas mileage, but made the truck real stable pulling the horse trailer. I'd like to make this Mod to my wife's Excursion!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> One of the guys I worked with did this conversion to his old Burb, to pull his daughters horse trailer. Hardly changed his gas mileage, but made the truck real stable pulling the horse trailer. I'd like to make this Mod to my wife's Excursion!


Hmmmm. Maybe I should keep the old girl


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

California Jim said:


> One of the guys I worked with did this conversion to his old Burb, to pull his daughters horse trailer. Hardly changed his gas mileage, but made the truck real stable pulling the horse trailer. I'd like to make this Mod to my wife's Excursion!


Hmmmm. Maybe I should keep the old girl









[/quote]

Saweet Jim! Wonder what John's buddy could do for me?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> One of the guys I worked with did this conversion to his old Burb, to pull his daughters horse trailer. Hardly changed his gas mileage, but made the truck real stable pulling the horse trailer. I'd like to make this Mod to my wife's Excursion!


Hmmmm. Maybe I should keep the old girl









[/quote]

Saweet Jim! Wonder what John's buddy could do for me?









[/quote]
Come on Jim, we all know Steph already shut you down on that one!!!!!

Just read back through the posts.......
















Steve


----------

